

Lowe's Landing Page - azifali
http://www.lowes.com/

======
deleted_account
Shopper prioritization application
([http://www.akamai.com/dl/feature_sheets/Akamai_Shopper_Prior...](http://www.akamai.com/dl/feature_sheets/Akamai_Shopper_Prioritization.pdf)).

Linked to a page which displays one of four random mp4s which refreshes once
every thirty seconds via a meta refresh.

Magic!

------
digitalnomad
That homepage makes me feel sick.

Is that why you posted it?

Because the design is terrible?

